# [SOLVED] unplugged net.eth0 is starting on boot...

## sandman85

Hi there...

I have a small problem:

On my laptop, net.eth0 is starting on boot regardless whether there is a cable plugged in or not.

At first, net.eth0 was managed by ifplugd, but since I have installed NetworkManager, I uninstalled ifpluged and removed net.eth0 from all runlevels.

My first thought was, that something is wrong with NetworkManager, so I "blacklisted" my ethernet card for networkmanager in /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf:

```

[main]

plugins=keyfile

unmanaged-devices=00:1b:24:8d:cb:5f
```

But nothing has changed...

Can someone tell me, why my net.eth0 is being started on boot?

Greetings,

SandmanLast edited by sandman85 on Mon Jul 11, 2011 8:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sandman85,

Its required by your /etc/rc.conf

The comments tell you how to fix it.

----------

## sandman85

Thank you very much for the hint...

Changing rc_hotplug="*" to rc_hotplug="!net.*" was the sollution  :Wink: 

Greetings 

Sandman

----------

